
Google backs Iowa wind farm, has put close to $1B into clean power - bjonathan
http://gigaom.com/cleantech/google-backs-iowa-wind-farm-has-put-close-to-1b-into-clean-power/
======
johnrgrace
Interesting, it makes we wonder at what point is Google going to do to much.

